# Stove Paint or Polish in Liquid vs Paste Form which to use and when?



## Don2222 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello

I have some stove paint but just got stove polish.

What works best for a little spruce up?

See pic below

Consolidated Dutch West Stove Paint or Imperial Stove Polish Paste
Both are Black

Lowe's Stove Polish
http://www.lowes.com/pd_195595-85334-KK0059_4294856693_4294937087_?productId=1229477&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL;=/pl_Fireplace+Maintenance_4294856693_4294937087_?Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 21, 2011)

If you have a big scratch. The polish will not really "hide" the scratch or imperfection. Also the polish is just like a "black carbon", stains anything it touches. My bottle says to not use on exterior surfaces, then goes on to say "Works great on STOVES, stove pipe, fireplace tools, Andirons, Ironwork and Cast Iron surfaces". Made by Meeco's Red Devil. Maybe I just don't know how to use it. I let it dry and buff it, but the buffing removes almost all the "black", and then I'm left with what I had before.
    I Touch up with paint every year when Spring comes. Makes it look beautiful all summer (Also the only time the log set goes in). Then the abuse starts all over again in the fall.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder if they make a touch up pen with high temp paint?  I used to have a pair of speakers that were black and everytime they got scratched I just filled it in with a Sharpie.  Did a pretty good job.  You had to be on top of it to see it.


----------



## mlwschultz (Feb 21, 2011)

I just use the paint.  Last year had to touch up the top of the stove & used the flat black stove paint & no one would ever know - looks like new.  I've also used high temp rustoleum paints to paint the stove pipe inside (glossy black) and outside (ivory to match siding so pipe is less noticable).


----------



## pen (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a steel stove and using stove polish on it really doesn't do squat other than stinking the house up.

I think the stove polish works better on cast stove parts that aren't so smooth.

I repainted last year and it looks great.  Just be prepared for overspray and cover EVERYTHING if you can't get it outside to spray it.

pen


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello

I just tried the stove polish and it seems to work except for the streaks?


How do I prevent the streaks? Do I need a drill with a good buffer pad on it?? 

Or is it because this stove polish is a paste??

See Pic Below


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 21, 2011)

Yours may be different, but I'm assuming there about the same. Says to let dry and "buff". I used a rag, and mine just "buffs" off. Like it was almost never there.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 21, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Yours may be different, but I'm assuming there about the same. Says to let dry and "buff". I used a rag, and mine just "buffs" off. Like it was almost never there.



Maybe mine is different, I think I found the issue. There was some dust while polishing it. Next time I will be sure to clean it very carefully before polishing! Thanks


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello

I found some good Pellet Stove Polish Instructions:

Remove loose rust with a wire brush or steel wool. Wipe off dirt and dust with a soft rag. Squeeze polish onto rag and apply to stove. After drying for a few minutes, rub briskly with a clean cloth until cloth comes away clean. Cleans up with soap and water.


----------



## checkthisout (Feb 22, 2011)

I shot my sheetmetal hearth pad on my Avalon with Stove Bright Metallic Black and touched up a spot where I got some rubbing alcohol on the stove. 

It's very good paint in the fact that you can paint over the existing paint with no trouble. 

I would just leisurely cover anything I didn't want painted, surround myself with a crappy blanket and shoot those rough spots on the hopper lid. 

They will cover right up and the paint will blend perfectly. I would avoid applying the "polish" as it's most likely just an oil that is for shining up enamel-type paints like the stuff Simpson shoots their pellet vent with. 

It's my opinion that the finish on your Avalon is too "rough" and inappropriate for that product.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello

Thanks for all the info on black stove paint.

Besides the stove polish paste I tried there is Black Stove Polish Liquid.

Has anyone had experience with this??

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...ll-Polish-Black-8-Oz/211874/Cat/1483?RefID=CJ


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 24, 2011)

The liquid is what I have. Didnt see yours was a paste in earlier posts. Thats the one that just seems to wipe off. Made by Meeco's Red Devil.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 24, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> The liquid is what I have. Didnt see yours was a paste in earlier posts. Thats the one that just seems to wipe off. Made by Meeco's Red Devil.



Hello DexterDay

Did not realize Meeco's Red Devil stove polish was a liquid when I saw it here. LOL Thanks!!

http://www.bicsuperstore.com/Meeco-...tm_medium=CSE&utm_source=FIND&affId=the005-20

How does the Liquid work ???


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 24, 2011)

its as thin as water. It may work on cast, but not on the Quad.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello

Here is a wood stove and fireplace thread on Paint vs Polish.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/2700/


----------



## smalltown (Mar 27, 2011)

I've used stove polish before, but only on cast iron. Wipe on then buff to a shine. I don't think it would work that way on surfaces that are not cast iron, and the polish may come off any time you touch it.

My Quad Castile is a mostly cast iron exterior, but on some small areas such as around the heat exchanger tubes the bare metal most likely shiny steel the paint is flaking. 
Normally I would spray a stove paint on these non cast areas, but since I am not going to move my stove outside I am going to spray a little in a cup, and then apply it with a very small brush. 
I think it would be better if I could apply the paint while the stove was warm to help the paint adhere better.


----------



## arnash (Mar 27, 2011)

"since I am not going to move my stove outside I am going to spray a little in a cup, and then apply it with a very small brush."   That may not go as expected.  Most spray paints are "quick drying" so you'll have to spray way more than you need or it will dry too quickly. And the spraying into a cup will result in a cloud of paint forming so you'll want to do it outdoors.  It will probably help to have a cover ready to cover the cup between brush dips. 

   As for polish, I used a thick "liquid" paste wax on an old black smoker and let it dry.  Now the lid is lterally covered with white streaks that are inbedded in the flat black paint.  I need some kind of solvent to re-dissolve the wax so I can remove it.  Or would a propane torch melt it off, or the heat of actually using the smoker?


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 27, 2011)

smalltown said:
			
		

> I've used stove polish before, but only on cast iron. Wipe on then buff to a shine. I don't think it would work that way on surfaces that are not cast iron, and the polish may come off any time you touch it.
> 
> My Quad Castile is a mostly cast iron exterior, but on some small areas such as around the heat exchanger tubes the bare metal most likely shiny steel the paint is flaking.
> Normally I would spray a stove paint on these non cast areas, but since I am not going to move my stove outside I am going to spray a little in a cup, and then apply it with a very small brush.
> I think it would be better if I could apply the paint while the stove was warm to help the paint adhere better.



Hi smalltown

I have a steel pellet stove that came with black polish on it. I tried cleaning it once with fantastik and got black on the rag! So I did find that the Lowe's Stove polish that a soft paste works well for touch ups when the stove is down for cleaning and it really keeps the stove looking like brand new!!


----------

